# textareas individualisieren



## AvS (8. Januar 2003)

tach, 

kann man textareas verändern ? z.b den scrollbalken färben oder dem rand eine bestimmte farbe oder sogar eine textarea auf eine grafik legen ? bei SelfHTML habe ich nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## Zorck (8. Januar 2003)

Ich sag nur StyleSheets!


----------



## AvS (8. Januar 2003)

suche war nicht erfolgreich. konnte mir zu 0% helfen


----------



## Fabian H (8. Januar 2003)

Dann such mal im HTML Forum nach _scrollbar-_


----------



## the_great_rawuza (9. Januar 2003)

*Ein paar Links!*

Ich glaub auf den Seiten könntest du fündig werden:

http://www.flexdax.org/ 

http://www.guppi.de 

http://www.planethtml.de/


----------



## Avariel (9. Januar 2003)

Also ehrlich Jungs, man muss doch nicht auf alles antworten: "Such mal irgendwo". Letztendlich steht doch alles irgendwo im Web, wenn man dann doch immer selber suchen muss, ist Tutorials.de überflüssig.

@AVS: Schau dir mal den Code an:

```
<input type="text" name="textfield" style="background-color: #000000">
```
Da hab ich jetzt per CSS den Hintergrund des Textfelds schwarz gefärbt.

```
style="border-color: red"
```
Das färbt den Rand rot.

Scrollbalken färben:

```
<style type="text/css">
A:link {
color : gold;
text-decoration: none; }

A:visited {
color : gold;
text-decoration: none; }

A:hover {
color : white;
text-decoration: none; }

A:active {
color : gold;
text-decoration: none; } 
</style>
```
text-decoration akzeptiert neben none auch noch underline und overline, bei color gehen natürlich auch Hexacodes.
Ach ja, der Code gehört in den Head.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## Fabian H (9. Januar 2003)

Aha, und wo werden die Scrollbalken nun eingefärbt?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Januar 2003)

[schwachsinn]
Genau! das muss doch dann "scrollbar:hover, scrollbar:active, etc" heissen!
[/schwachsinn]

```
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FF6600;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #FFFF99;
scrollbar-base-color: #FF6600;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #FFFF99;
scrollbar-face-color: #FF6600;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFFF99;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #FFFF99;
scrollbar-track-color: #FFFF99;
```

so färbt man die scrollbar


----------



## AvS (9. Januar 2003)

Danke danke !

Aber Zorck hatte schon recht. Im nachhinein ist mir auch aufgefallen das es ja nur CSS ist. Nur wusste ich nicht ob es auch für textareas gilt. Nunja das wäre jetzt erledigt. Was mich aber noch interessieren würde ist, ob man den in den BG der textarea eine kleine Grafik einfügen kann.

Würde das mit Layern funktionieren. Also das ich auf Layer2 die Textarea habe und auf Layer1 (also die ebene darunter) das Bild ? Falls es so geht, kann mir das einer erklären ? Oder einen Link auf dem das gut erklärt steht ? Weil ich will ja auch was dabei lernen und nicht das fertige Ergebniss haben.


----------



## wackelpudding (9. Januar 2003)

also ein hintergrundbild müsste man mit zwei DIVs lösen können: der erste layer enthält die grafik, der zweite liegt über dem ersten und enthält eine textarea mit hintergrundfrabe &raquo;transparent&laquo;. ich hab’ das nie ausprobiert, weil ich es persönlich auch als störend empfinden würde, aber es müsste/könnte so gehen.
im CSS &raquo;background-image:url(...);&laquo; könnte auch gehen, glaub’ ich aber weniger.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Januar 2003)

auch mit CSS:

textarea { 

background: #ffffff;
background-image: url(img/bild.gif);
background-attachment: fixed;
background-position: center;
background-repeat: no-repeat;

}


----------



## AvS (9. Januar 2003)

Also das mit dem Background-image hat nicht geklappt. Das kann aber auch daran liegen das ich den Tag falsch eingeben habe. Ich habe ihn so da stehen "background-image: /images/bild.gif"

Ist das richtig ?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Januar 2003)

klammer drum rum und URL davor 


p.s. update mal deinen signatur-link in die .net version


----------



## AvS (9. Januar 2003)

@Caleb, das hört sich gut an, hat bei mir aber kein Ergebniss gezeigt. Liegt es daran das ich es einfach nur eingefügt habe ohne anzupassen ? Oder sind die Einstellungen pauschal ?

Insgesamt sieht der Tag so aus 


```
textarea
  {
    font-size: 9pt;
	color: #000000;
	font-family: Bit3;
    background-image: url(imgages/nav.gif); 
    background-attachment: fixed; 
    background-position: center; 
    background-repeat: no-repeat;
    scrollbar-base-color:#CC0000;
    scrollbar-3dlight-color:#000000;
    scrollbar-arrow-color:#FFFFFF;
    scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#000000;
    scrollbar-face-color:#CC0000;
    scrollbar-highlight-color:#FFFFFF;
    scrollbar-shadow-color:#000000;
    scrollbar-track-color:#CC0000;
   }
</style>
```

die rocketwhores sucken :-(


----------



## wackelpudding (9. Januar 2003)

url(ordner/bild.gif); &ne; url(/ordner/bild.gif);... beim zweiten dürfte der slash zu viel sein. ansonsten groß- und kleinschreibung des dateinamens beachten.

edit: im pfad zum bild ein g zu viel?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Januar 2003)

wenn der ordner wirklich imGages heisst sollte es klappen 



> _Original geschrieben von Selfhtml_
> Mit background-image:url([URI]): können Sie eine Hintergrundgrafik bestimmen. Per Voreinstellung wird die Hintergrundgrafik als Wallpaper (Tapetenmuster) wiederholt, so wie bei der Angabe eines Hintergrundbildes im einleitenden HTML-Tag <body>. Text und referenzierte Grafiken erscheinen über dieser Hintergrundgrafik. Als Grafikdateitypen sollten Sie wie in HTML üblich GIF- oder JPG-Grafiken benutzen.
> 
> Im Beispiel wird vorausgesetzt, dass sich die Grafikdateien im gleichen Verzeichnis befinden wie die HTML-Datei. Wenn die Grafik in einem anderen Verzeichnis steht, müssen Sie den relativen oder absoluten Pfadnamen angeben. Das funktioniert genau so wie beim  Einbinden von Grafiken in HTML.




kann man hier nachschauen


----------



## AvS (9. Januar 2003)

Yes ! Es klappt. Danke danke an Euch


----------



## Avariel (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Typohnename _
> *Aha, und wo werden die Scrollbalken nun eingefärbt?  *



Mist, das ist jetzt schon das zweite mal in dem Monat, das ich mich verkopiert hab. Und dann auch noch nicht mal beim erklären bemerkt


----------

